# Boundary Waters Canoe Area



## alongman (Aug 26, 2007)

This is the most amazing place I have visited in a long time. Federally protected and free from human influence...

This is the view from my campsite when I woke up. Sandy beaches to intense hiking trails.....






















Here's what I found when I went wandering around my campsite - this is within 150 feet of our campground and I was within 25 feet of him.






The BWCA offers such magnificent views......this picture was taken in the middle of an 80 foot deep lake with one rock protruding.





Yep, even I had to carry my own weight. We camped for several days and had to carry our food, canoe, tent, sleeping equipment, clothes, etc....





Sad to think that the government sees this as a place to potentially increase revenue and citizens consistently battle to save this 1.1 million acre forest from destruction.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 26, 2007)

Adam, that place looks so peaceful. Love the beach area and sunsets. Amazing to just stumble upon Bullwinkle like that. Tell us the truth...werent you just alittle bit afraid he would chase you. As beautiful as he is I KNOW I would be hiding behind a big ol tree !!

Heidi


----------



## George (Aug 26, 2007)

Beautiful photography. Pictures 1,2,3 and 4 are postcard pictures! I would love to have seen the moose.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 26, 2007)

Breathtaking!


----------



## RAPfrosty (Aug 26, 2007)

WOW! Those first couple pictures were taken at the perfect time, beautiful! Looks like you had a ton of fun and check out that moose



!


----------



## just2minis (Aug 26, 2007)

That is breathaking !!!! :new_shocked:


----------



## alongman (Aug 26, 2007)

Just my amateur photography hard at work..... no editing as I haven't figured out that program yet



It was a little intimidating being that close to a truely wild animal - he was a great deal taller than I was and significantly outweighed me (rough guess is about 2200 pounds). He was the most casual and gentle animal I had seen though - just stood and glanced at me, completely aware and unafraid. Do you just "know" when an animal is a good one? That's the feeling I got. Never scared, just in awe of our coexistence at that point in time.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 26, 2007)

You mean you can actually lift that Adam?



: Must be pretty light. :bgrin


----------



## LindaL (Aug 26, 2007)

Those are awesome pics Adam!!! glad you had a good time, even if you probably smelled worse than the moose by week's end....lol



:


----------



## CharmedMinis (Aug 26, 2007)

Isn't it awesome!!! I got to visit last year. It was snowing when I was there, so all I got were snow pictures.

My Father grew up there........did you go by the Outward Bound school just outside of Ely? My Father's parents used to own it, before it was a camp/school it was a retreat/lodge. They used to feed the bears every morning :bgrin


----------



## alongman (Aug 27, 2007)

Ashley - the canoe weighed 54 pounds and my pack was about 50 pounds as well. Check out the guns....lol

We outfitted out of Sawbill Outfitters in Tofte, MN. I didn't get the opportunity to go to any other tourist places while I was there. I am a little disappointed I didn't get to see a bear....they had posted that there were bears spotted in the campsites and despite my best efforts couldn't find one.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2007)

hum.............visioning Adam seeing a bear.............visioning Adam running fast away from bear.................good think Adam didnt see a bear





54 pounds? Thats it? Would think they would be heavier. 104 pounds......you should beable to lift that no problem...........heck I can lift that.


----------



## alongman (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah I don't know who would have been more surprised - me screaming like a little girl or the bear!

It's not that the canoes are that heavy, its just very clumsy and cumbersome. I guess we'll have flex and see who has bigger pipes Ashley.


----------



## coopermini (Aug 27, 2007)

Adam, just watched a pbs special that visited the same area. May have been at same lodge? Name sounds familiar. Sounds like a fun trip.

Mark


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2007)

Nah, I wouldnt want to show you up Adam.



:



:


----------



## alongman (Aug 27, 2007)

I know that there are several shows that have been taped at the outfitter we used - it's pretty easy to access and on a great part of the lakes.

I'm thinking that we should plan an excursion for next summer if anyone is interested.

Ashley, I'll carry your pack so you don't break a nail....lol.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2007)

Nails? what are they? I am the farthest thing from a girly girl if you havent noticed.

Just watch out for the video camera at shows next year.............


----------



## alongman (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll bring the camera so we have dual documentation....lol. Come on Ashley - I think you should do the hiking in heels.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2007)

Last time I wore heals was 10 years ago. I couldnt walk in them then and I hate to see now...........that would be a movie alright.


----------



## alongman (Aug 27, 2007)

So it sounds like I'm counting you in....... any others? It would be worth it to see Ashley hiking......come on


----------



## Ashley (Aug 27, 2007)

Ill Hike it in heels if you hike it in heels...................


----------



## Jessica_06 (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL you guys! Adam that looks so much fun! I really need to take a break from horse shows and do something exciting like that! That moose would have scared me if I wasn't carrying any guns LOL As for carrying a canoe and a pack I'd bring a horse HI HO Silver away! :xreiter: And I'd just see how strong you'd be then LOL ~Jessica


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok first congrats on the photos - your ammy photo hobby is cool

2nd I think we should see ADAM hike in heels and then maybe JUST MAYBE some of us non girly girls will follow suit...





:

come on Adam you up for the challenge????

or are u too scared?????

PS a full grown moose is an intimidating sight, I got to see several when I was in the Grand Tetons and it was the first time on horse back I ever felt intimidated as the 2 bull moose we saw were much bigger than the horses... an I am talking "standard size" riding horses.

I also saw a few hour old baby moose and a elk calf within 200 yards of the road... God that was my most favorite trip so far... I wanta go again.


----------



## alongman (Aug 27, 2007)

Who said I didn't do it in heels the first time? Platform boots baby!


----------



## LindaL (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL Adam and Ashley!!! :lol:



:

i personally wont be doing the hike... heels or no heels...if there are no potty/shower facilities...forget it!! :new_shocked:



:


----------



## lovinarabs (Aug 27, 2007)

Awesome shots! What fun to be able to view it all and revel in that peace and quiet. But I have to agree, the moose would have scared the beejeezus out of me!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 28, 2007)

Now Linda that is what I call a girly girl. I have no problem with no bathrooms/showers. You get creative that way. However I know that would never happen with my other half. Heck camping it in a tent is roughing it.


----------



## alongman (Aug 28, 2007)

My friends said that "roughing it" to me was usually the Holiday Inn..... they were amazed I survived.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 28, 2007)

I think, just by appearance of you, I would have to agree with them Adam, but I dont know you that well............... IM still impressed you carried that weight........


----------



## alongman (Aug 28, 2007)

Gee thanks Ashley.....there is something to be said about a warm bed, shower and private bathrooms. I'm not THAT big a princess!

You'd be surprised the stuff I can do!


----------



## Ashley (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok just checking!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Aug 28, 2007)

So Adam are you brave enough to show up to Nationals in platform boots????

We can work your way up to Stilettos from there

:lol: good entertainment can never be underrated


----------



## alongman (Aug 28, 2007)

I guess you'll have to watch the classes and see what I'm wearing. I will tell you that I have some very cool shoes and sport coats that are making their debut.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Aug 28, 2007)

ohh I can't wait - I hope they have sparkles and EVERYTHING

:new_shocked:

Now I REALLY can't wait til Nationals


----------



## alongman (Aug 28, 2007)

No sparkles.....I do have a COOL pair of shoes with a really nice buckle though. Not quite my hiking boots from the pictures! Those are hot and remarkably comfortable.


----------



## Jill (Aug 28, 2007)

Very neat pictures!!!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Aug 28, 2007)

Well if you want I bet you could add some of the sparkle / glitter stuff that you can paint on the horses and then you will ROCK!!!

THEN you would be WAY :488:


----------



## alongman (Aug 28, 2007)

Already way cool! No need for sparkle. As for dancing......I can shake it with the best of them.


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Aug 28, 2007)

Next your going to tell me that your WAY cool with or without the shoes, I tell ya... LOL


----------



## alongman (Aug 28, 2007)

I am.....the canoe just makes the package!


----------



## LindaL (Aug 28, 2007)

alongman said:


> Already way cool! No need for sparkle. As for dancing......I can shake it with the best of them.


I'll have to see that for myself in October...




:


----------



## alongman (Aug 28, 2007)

LOL!!!


----------

